# OK, who is going to be the first one to make one?



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

https://3dsky.org/3dmodels/show/bra_elephant_head_1


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

go for it...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That would be kinda cool in a kids room . I’d round off the tucks a bit so they don’t have an incident though


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I occasionally have a nightmare featuring rampaging elephants, so I'll let Rainman go for it first. LOL


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice piece of work, but I will pass.
Herb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Unfortunately I don't have the need or wall space for it, but it is cool. Could always scale it down and scroll saw it

I did see a similar 3D model like that of the original starship enterprise that might be fun to do on another site recently....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've seen numerous kits available like this. I want to say at Barnes and Noble Books?? Kinda cool. definitely much smaller. *L* Mostly dinosaurs and big game animals. 

https://nilnil.com/products/puzzled...us-tyrannosaurus-wooden-3d-puzzle-constructio

https://nilnil.com/products/puzzled...don-velociraptor-stegosaurus-wooden-3d-puzzle

pretty cool stuff actually


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

JOAT said:


> https://3dsky.org/3dmodels/show/bra_elephant_head_1


Not me Theo. Looks like your elected.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> Not me Theo. Looks like your elected.


Hey, I'm just here to inspire you CNC guys, not make this stuff.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Pretty cool. There's free software from the AutoCAD guys that can design similar things: https://www.autodesk.ca/en/solutions/3d-modeling-software
Look about 2/3rds down. I haven't tried it.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

There is a free plugin for Fusion 360 called Slicer that will create these type of designs and lay them out for you. 
https://www.autodesk.com/products/fusion-360/blog/quick-tip-slicer-fusion-360/
@JOAT can then cut them out with a coping saw. No CNC needed!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

BalloonEngineer said:


> There is a free plugin for Fusion 360 called Slicer that will create these type of designs and lay them out for you.
> https://www.autodesk.com/products/fusion-360/blog/quick-tip-slicer-fusion-360/
> @JOAT can then cut them out with a coping saw. No CNC needed!


If I can't design whatever myself, I don't want to make it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Regular or Cnc


----------

